# Best way to shave Parmesan?



## AlexR

I quite like shaved Parmesan in salads when I eat out, but have difficulties producing the shavings at home.

There are two logical reasons for this.

1) The cheese is too hard (I usually buy the most expensive, aged... and hardest Parmesan I can find)
If this is the root of the problem, should I just buy younger Parmesan?

2) I am using the wrong tool (a vegetable peeler).

Any suggestions out there?

Best regards & New Year greetings,
Alex R.


----------



## AlexR

P.S. - When I speak of "Parmesan shavings", I'm referring to very elongated curls, about the size of a cigarette.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## YT2095

I use a potato peeler, ok, so it`s a bit MacGuyver, but it works


----------



## GB

It should be hard, but not rock hard. Do not shop for it based on the hardest you can find. That should not affect how you shave it though. You are using the right tool. Maybe the blade is not very sharp though? Try getting a new veggie peeler or replacing the blade if you have one that you can do that with.


----------



## Jeekinz

Peeler here too.  Maybe you need a new peeler?  My OXO is very sharp.


----------



## YT2095

and if you have to do a whole bunch of it, use a mandolin (but watch your fingers, use a cloth to hold the cheese).
and make sure the cheese is at room temp also, it`s not as brittle then


----------



## jennyema

I agree that your peeler is probably not sharp enough.

If you see one, buy a ceramic one.  Stays very sharp for a long long time.


----------



## Jeekinz

I also have a mini grater similar to this one.  One side I use for nutmeg and the other 2 for cheese.

Pyramid Grater Cheese Graters Triangle Triangular Tomatoe Tomatoes Tomatos Tomato Slice Slicer Slices Pink Metal Stainless Steel Silicone Plastic Shiny Round Handle Grip Base Large Kitchen Ware Kitchenware UK Buy


----------



## Essiebunny

Oxo potato peeler works for me.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Two things:

1) The harder the cheese the thinner you have to shave it to keep if from crumbling ...

2) Temp - the colder the more brittle - try room temp.

We have a restaurant that does the really aged parm curl shavings on salads - they use a truffle shaver and room temp cheese.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## AlexR

Thanks for all your suggestions.

I see that the age of the cheese is not a major factor, but that the temperature and sharpness of the peeler count.

Michael, your suggestion of a truffle peeler is very useful as well.
I should be able to find one around here!

All the best,
Alex


----------



## Dodi

Use a vegetable peeler it is the only  way!!


----------



## Caine

Burma-Shave and a straight razor.


----------

